# cannot install Brother HL-2140 printer



## desertstraw (Sep 4, 2012)

I have recently installed PCBSD and like everything about except that I cannot install my printer. My printer is not in the data base. I cannot find a ppd file in the Brother install disc. I tried hpijs-pcl5e but I was required to also install the hpijs program and the only site with it was closed. I tried the cups web site local 631, it did not list my printer and the generic pcl5 did not work. How can I install this printer which is recognized by every linux version that I have tried?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2012)

The PC-BSD forums will know more about their setup than people here.  CUPS is an add-on, not part of FreeBSD.


----------

